# meyer's e47 snow plow pump wiring diagram



## john879

I just purchased a used meyer's snow plow with the 2 toggle switch setup. It also has the E47 pump motor. I am trying to get it all wired up and I am running into a small snag. I have the ground hooked to the battery negative side and I have the power run to the battery and solenoid then down to the motor. I have one white wire that as far as I know hooks up to the small post on the solenoid. I still have no power. I have heard that there is supposed to be a black wire that hooks to 12v key on power. I canno't find this black wire in my harness anywhere. If anyone on here can help me with this or knows where I can get the diagram from I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks, John-Paul

If you have any info you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Mebes

Use the diamond link at the top of this page to get to the Meyer web page then download the manual.

Or click here http://www.meyerproducts.com/


----------



## Robhollar

The black wire that your looking for is going to be under your dash rite off of the plows switch panel. Its what feeds power to the solenoid and coils. It should be fused so look for an in line fuse holder and that could be what your looking for. Also make sure your solenoid has a good ground to it.....Rob


----------



## joegreen

*were is the ground on the pump?*

Can anyone tell me were the Ground hookup is on the pump?


----------



## geer hed

If your pump is mounted on the truck correctly, the motor will be on the left of the lift cilinder and the valve body will be on the right of the lift cilinder. If it is stand in front of the truck and look down the back of the pump, as your looking down you will see a selenoid with a shield around it. There is a threaded hole to the left if that seleniod, that is where the ground cable goes. You do need a power source to power the controls, and this also is what sends the power to trigger the selenoid. You will want to use a 20 AMP in line fuse on the wire. You can get power for this from several different locations, but what I do is find a spot in the fuse panel that is hot only when the ignition is on. ( otherwise if you accidentaly leave the control switch on the down position it will drain the battery.) This way when the ignition is off so are the controls. When you find which spot in the fuse panel you want to use, pull the fuse and test it to see which side is the feed side, make sure you tap that side of the fuse, otherwise you will blow that fuse when you run the plow, unless it's a 20 AMP or higher fuse.


----------

